# Fein Multimaster look alike



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Lidl is our local discount supermarket. German owned, it has branches in, amongst other places, here, the UK and France where we have members.

They regularly offer electrical tools under their house brandname, Parkside. My impression of the ones I've had so far is good. They are obviously Chinese, at a good price and have 3 year guarantees. They seem to copy better stuff rather than doing the absolutely cheap rubbish. Their oscillating jigsaw seemed particularly good and came with Swiss blades.

Their latest flyer says they have these in next week. It struck me that it is fundamentally the Fein Multimaster or Rockwell Sonicrafter and for the equivalent of USD57 or Eur40. 
I'm not likely to give it huge amounts of use and if I really did find myself using it a lot I'd know enough to decide whether to invest in the Fein one.

I assume similar ones are showing up under different brand names from the same source. Has anyone any feedback on these please? Are the blades interchangeable with Fein or Rockwell ones, as I'm sure Lidl isn't likely to stock them? (OTOH, the blades look like costing more than Lidl charge for the tool !)

They will only have a few per branch, although I doubt many people around here will recognise it for what it is, but if I want one, I'll have to be quick !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just thinking of asking you if you had any of those Parkside tools. They look and feel better quality than most 'cheap' tools. I was considering the electric plane they had last week. In the end I didn't get it because the depth adjuster was also the front handle and it moved quite easily. I've noticed a lot of planes have that design but just figured it should lock .

I think that Bauhaus has an 'alpha tools' branded multi tool like that and they have accessories I believe. I'm not at all fond of the build quality of alpha tools though.
If I go down that way soon I'll check them out a bit more and compare them to the Lidl one if they have it in stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=======


istracpsboss said:


> Hi
> 
> Lidl is our local discount supermarket. German owned, it has branches in, amongst other places, here, the UK and France where we have members.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

I hoped you'd see it. I've been quite pleased with Parkside stuff. Daniel's French site has a huge thread on Parkside stuff from French Lidl and users there seem to be quite pleased with them, too. 
I'd already got an Elu planer and an Arcoy one, so I didn't look at the Lidl one. The Elu one works the same way, but hasn't given any trouble.
The Parkside Li-Ion stuff is very good and much cheaper than other brands. 
Their sanders are all good, although one did go pop when I first switched it on, but I got a refund with no difficulty. The belt sander I use mostly fixed to the bench with the fitment that came with it. The price of the Parkside supplied clamps from other places is almost as much as I paid for the sander including them. It could do with a fence in that mode and I'm building one this weekend, as none comes with it.
Their oscillating jigsaw is excellent, up to all the latest standards, with a nice feel.
The 500W bench drill that I got as a stop gap, when I couldn't find a decent single phase floor model, is actually made for them by Femi in Italy.
Their hook backed abrasives are a fraction of the price of the Bosch ones and I can't detect any difference in wear quality. 
They had a decent set of bi-metal hole saws recently for Kns110. I'd paid more than that for a single size a few months ago, when I needed one to install some lights and couldn't find my Starrett one.
I rate Parkside quite highly, particularly when there is a limited range of options locally and alternatives are four times the price.
I know the old mantra was buy the best you can afford and cheap stuff was rubbish, but some of today's cheap stuff does actually seem to be quite good. The only downside seems to be that if you ever need spares, if they aren't industry standard brushes or bearings, and most probably are, forget it. 

Alphatools are, as you say, not the same quality. I've one of their circular saws that works OK, but the only time it gets used these days is if someone wants to borrow it ! They're not getting my Hitachi or Bosch ones !

I'd be interested to know more about their multitool, though, particularly what accessories are available for it and what sort of prices, just in case they could extend the use of the Parkside one. Whereabouts in Zagreb are you?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob. The accessories on the right looked interesting. Pity HF isn't in Canada. I've someone coming out shortly.

Anyone bought one of these cheap ones and can give any feedback?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like i don't need to hesitate the next time I'm considering a Parkside tool.
I noticed on the reciprocal saw that it was made by Ferm. They're a dutch company that has it's own manufacturing plant in China.
I'm 3 tram stops from the main square towards Crnomerec. Near Vinogradska hospital, if you know where that is. Jelenovac forest is at the end of my street.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I know the Crnomeric bus terminal very well. I was always catching the wrong bus there ! It was the change point for Vrapce. I was living there for over a year. (No, not the asylum !)

I know the hospital too. I was selling an apartment over the road from it about 6yrs ago.

BTW, I just noticed these Amazon.com: Skil 2346-01 3.6-Volt IXO2 Screwdriver: Home Improvement Lidl were selling the same at half that price.

Did you get the reciprocal saw? I saw one in the Porec branch, but decided it was a tool too many ! I didn't realise it came from Ferm.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Didn't get that saw, couldn't see that I really had a use for it.
Oddly enough i live in an apartment right across the road from the hospital.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Harbor Freight carries two models a cheaper model with one speed & a variable speed model for around $20.00 more. They are on sale in store right now till 2/25 for $39.99 for one speed & $49.99 for variable speed.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

To make it Variable Speed you can use

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?itemnumber=67256
=====


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> To make it Variable Speed you can use
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> 
> ...


That combination is a deal if you buy after 2/25/2010 when the variable speed is not on sale in store ($49.99 - regular $79.99 It's in their sales flier pg 13). Unless you already have a speed controller. But then the combination would be cumbersome to use unless it was bench work in the shop. Most uses are mobile away from shop.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My main concern would be in the quality of the motor and it's mounting in the body. The very inexpensive motors likely are unreliable. 

I know the Fein is expensive but it has a killer motor and that puppy is heavy and solid considering it's size.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The third school Silverline biscuit jointer has broken. The switch has gone again. The Aldi jointer keeps on going. I really hope that Aldi power tools are not Chinese. I am waiting for Aldi to come out with a 4" belt and disc sander. If I pay £80 for a rubbish one I will be disappointed, as I am sure the Aldi one will be released for half the price. ASs well as the biscuit jointer, I have their Dremel type multitool, 2 packs of 18v battery powered drills, jig saws and sanders plus light. A couple of orbital sanders. All are great.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> My main concern would be in the quality of the motor and it's mounting in the body. The very inexpensive motors likely are unreliable.
> 
> I know the Fein is expensive but it has a killer motor and that puppy is heavy and solid considering it's size.


If it is a tool you would use often I would spend the money on the Fein. It is a proven tool.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the Dremel version. Picked it up at the local big box for $99. Have used it for a number of tasks and it has performed very well. We have the Feins at work and they are tough to beat but hard to justify unless you are using it almost daily.

Tim


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*How about the Dremel??*

Hey fellas, I bought the Dremel knock off of the the $385 USD version for $99 and have used it several times to do cut-outs (for example) and other little jobs including some sanding in tight spaces. I'm sure it's not the same as the Big Time tool but for my basic uses it is just fine at one-third the price. Take a look at it. If I am missing something with this tool let me know. Or.....on second thought.....don't tell me!!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Peter:

That looks alot like the old Dremel that I had. I burned it out in about ½ hour doing the mullions on a window frame. I've tried several of these with no success. I ended up doing it scrapers and sand paper. Make sure you can send it back and test profusely on receipt. Even the Fein doesn't have a good reputation for longevity.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> To make it Variable Speed you can use
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> 
> ...


With a 20% coupon found in Wood magazines or on the web, you can buy the variable speed version for about the same price as both of those: 
Variable Speed Multifunction Tool

From what I've read about the HF knockoff, the single speed is one of it's shortfalls. For the most part, users are happy with it, unless you use it in a professional capacity (for work/business), then you would want to opt to spend several $hundred for the Fein.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sourdough said:


> Hey fellas, I bought the Dremel knock off of the the $385 USD version for $99 and have used it several times to do cut-outs (for example) and other little jobs including some sanding in tight spaces. I'm sure it's not the same as the Big Time tool but for my basic uses it is just fine at one-third the price. Take a look at it. If I am missing something with this tool let me know. Or.....on second thought.....don't tell me!!


I've got the multi max and for my purposes it is pretty good. Motor does get a bit hot, at least it did until I noticed the natural way I held it covered the air vents. Mostly disappointed with the metal cutting blades. I needed to remove some old electric boxes and the tool was perfect for getting in and cutting the nails off except the blade was shot after the first 3 nails. Hmm, at $9+ per blade that figures out to $3-5 per nail.... gotta be a better way. :sad:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think any blades will cut nails, and last more than 1 or 3.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't beat the saw-all with a short metal blade for cutting off nails  the right tool for the right type of job (blade in this case)


====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Can't beat the saw-all with a short metal blade for cutting off nails  the right tool for the right type of job (blade in this case)
> 
> 
> ====


Can't disagree with that. Might have been able to get in there with about a 3" blade but was afraid of damaging the wiring and opening a bigger bag of cats:sad:. Guess that kinda stuff comes with the territory. 
Don't know why they haven't, or at least I haven't found one, got a tungsten carbide grit blade for one of these things. They have 'em for sawzalls, jigsaws and hand saws. . They do have grit blades but they are just advertised for grout so I assume it is a different compound.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hahahahahaha if all else fails the handy vise grip works well and just pull them out..of the wall/box  the old timers did like to nail them in place but most like to use the long HARD dry wall screws now days and that will kill just about any metal cutting blade..:stop:

=========



jschaben said:


> Can't disagree with that. Might have been able to get in there with about a 3" blade but was afraid of damaging the wiring and opening a bigger bag of cats:sad:. Guess that kinda stuff comes with the territory.
> Don't know why they haven't, or at least I haven't found one, got a tungsten carbide grit blade for one of these things. They have 'em for sawzalls, jigsaws and hand saws. . They do have grit blades but they are just advertised for grout so I assume it is a different compound.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Can't beat the saw-all with a short metal blade for cutting off nails  the right tool for the right type of job (blade in this case)
> ====


I ran to Sears and got an 8 amp recip. saw for $70, just so I could do my door replacement project. Just what I needed. The HF multitool is doing a great job for everything else, like trimming the shims off, molding, etc.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Peter:
> 
> That looks alot like the old Dremel that I had. I burned it out in about ½ hour doing the mullions on a window frame. I've tried several of these with no success. I ended up doing it scrapers and sand paper. Make sure you can send it back and test profusely on receipt. Even the Fein doesn't have a good reputation for longevity.


Thanks for that, Ron. I hadn't realised Dremel did them. From a look at their various national websites it looks as if they don't offer them everywhere and I hadn't come across them in the UK.

In the course of looking for more information on the Dremel, I came across

Dremel Multi-Max Oscillating Tool, Bosch PS50 Oscillating Tool - Review | Tool Snob - ToolSnob.com

where there was a lot of useful information on comparisons. It also looks as if the lack of spare blades might be an issue.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I stuck my neck out and went ahead and bought one. When I left Lidl at 09.00am they only had two left. Several went while I was looking at them. Having got it home, it appears identical to the Bosch PMF180E 'All Rounder' Sander & Saw. Since Bosch is sold here, I'm hoping I'm going to be OK for blades. For info, the hex nut that the blades fit onto seems to be 13mm as it is slightly more than !/2" AF. Does anyone know what size the others are, for comparison?
It is multispeed with built in extraction, which probably helps with cooling. 

My particular interest stemmed from the general unavailability of anything like it, other than the Fein ones, here and the Fein ones being very dear. There seem to be far more of this kind of tool available in the US. Things like the Sonicrafter, Dremel and their clones aren't available over here.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Peter:

Your report is awaited. Especially how got does the body get. On the ones I tried, like someone else here, where I was holding the body, I was blocking vent holes and things got hot quickly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

" I was blocking vent holes and things got hot quickly. "

We know the solution here! :jester:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Now, Now ! Keep it clean !

Actually I used it this afternoon to cut off some protruding brass screws. I'd wanted something nice and fat but not too long for a job and I'd used 3/4" #10 which were a tad too long.
I didn't really use it long enough to get it hot but it was certainly noisy, even on no load. It is easier to use than a hacksaw for that job and I can certainly imagine situations where it would cut flush in the centre of panels, for example, where a hacksaw wouldn't be a lot of use.

It is comfortable to hold without blocking any air vents and has a rubberised top for situations where holding it with two hands is best.

The Bosch is described as :

180 Watt, 230v motor
Variable speed control - 15,000 to 21,000
Infinately variable oscillation control
Ergonomic body shape with 'soft grip' inserts for extra comfort
Accessories can be attach at various angles for accessibility in hard to reach places
Dust extraction port
Supplied with 6 sanding sheets & delta backing pad, 2 x saw blades & case

which, with the exception of the case, is exactly what the Lidl Parkside one is.
The significant difference though, is in the way the tools attach. The Parkside tools use a 24 angled hole that can be laid over a hex nut at whatever angle is required and clamped with a shaped washer and a socket cap screw, whereas the Bosch uses a round hole but with 12 pins to achieve the same thing, so no Bosch blades for me! 

I've emailed Kompernas, Parkside's technical support to see if they can supply them. Dealing with Lidl is in many ways fun, but whatever they have is here now and gone tomorrow and things like spares usually rely on industry standard stuff or not at all.

This is why I'd wondered whether the blades HF offer would match, as the Bosch ones won't.

Overall, I'm glad I bought it. It can clearly do some things that would be harder with conventional tools. I'm not likely to be using it every day, so paying 10x the price for a Fein one doesn't make much sense at the moment.

I might make an adaptor for it so that it will hold in a drill stand, the way the Fein one will, for precision vertical work.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It looks like the HF blades are similar to the Bosch ones, relying on a series of pin/hole relationships rather than the hex arrangement. Fein are different again, with another version of the Parkside one.

There may also be a clue here FEIN 4-Star Adapter - Mounting System for MultiMaster Accessories although standardising on Fein blades would result in the chosen blades being as much as the tool was !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OK ! After much searching worldwide I have finally cracked the problem of finding replacement blades, etc., for the Lidl Parkside Multitools. Lidl/Kompernass never bothered replying to several emails asking about availability of consumables and as none of the other industry manufacturers made compatible blades, there was no obvious source for them. I even tried a firm that seemed to make compatible blades for everyone, but they told me that they couldn't match these.
I've just had a delivery from a UK company called Draper, who do all sorts of imported tools and have been around for years, doing mostly cheap tooling, although they held the Mitutoyo agency for many years.
As a gamble, I bought their small triangular detail sanding fitting 31342 and some matching sanding pads. They fit perfectly.

See http://www.draper.co.uk/catalogue/Pagesource-EU/p483.pdf for the tool and full range of accessories. They offer pricing in Euros as well as Pounds, so I imagine they are available in continental Europe as well, which as Lidl are in most European countries, will help those there also.

Apart from the Lidl tool being green, the Draper one appears to be identical, albeit twice as much as Lidl were charging and the Lidl one came in a blow moulded case. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Peter

Well done sorting out the compatibilities issues! For future reference you might want to note the Joaliff Adaptors web site. They make a widish range of adaptors to use one type of blade with another tool sas well as selling WSE blade/holder sets. They don't do anything for the LIDL Parkside product, but they do do a lot of others.

I know what you mean about LIDL stuff. My tool kit for fitting includes a LIDL holesaw set (well, the entire kit cost less that a single Starret blade holder) and a set of their chisels which seem to hold an edge and have lasted remarkably well even on rough stuff

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Phil. I've been in touch with him previously.

I've Starrett and Lidl holesaws and cannot see much difference other than the colour. 
OTOH, I've a really cheap set I picked up somewhere that goes up to 5" that can be handy sometimes, but which is visibly poorer quality. The arbours, although similar, are quite rough. I wouldn't want to use that set on anything tough, whereas the Starrett and Lidl ones can be used even on metal with a coolant.

Mention was made of the Multimaster type blades not being much good for cutting nails etc. I suspect it is because they are just stampings and may not have been heat treated. I might just try heating the edge and dipping in case hardening charcoal powder a few times to see if it improves it. The trick will be to keep the heat from the tack welds holding the blade to the boss.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike Wingate said:


> I am waiting for Aldi to come out with a 4" belt and disc sander. If I pay £80 for a rubbish one I will be disappointed, as I am sure the Aldi one will be released for half the price.


A bit late I know, Mike, but have you seen the Maktec ML940 4 x 24in belt sander? I've had a look at one of these and it looks (in the flesh) almost identical to the old Wolf sander I used to have (a Makita 9400 sold with a different badge) and seems to be robustly made. It's a Chinese-made Makita and is presumably cheaper because it's a much older model. I bought a makita MLS100 10in chop saw a few years back, another Chinese Mak. (i.e. out of date design), and it's worked out OK. It sees more use on site than my SCMS (slider)

Regards

Phil


----------

